
Drinking in Moderation - joelx
https://joelx.com/drinking-in-moderation/14576/
======
towaway1138
For me, drinking alcohol has an obvious anti-depressant effect, and the
feeling of a pleasant buzz is subjectively one of the most enjoyable
experiences in my life.

But, like many, I find it hard to keep under control. (And indeed, I'm not
drinking at all this month at least.)

If someone would invent a time-lock drink dispenser (like the cigarette
dispenser in _The Fifth Element_), I'd buy it in a minute. One can mostly
simulate this by bringing home a very measured amount of booze, but it's a lot
of work.

